# ثقب الأوزون



## Maya (18 يناير 2006)

*ذكر علماء أن ثقب الأوزون فوق المحيط المتجمد الجنوبي الذي عثر عليه قبل 20 عاماً سيحتاج إلى فترة أطول مما كان يعتقد لكي يلتئم. 

ويعتقد العلماء أن السبب في ذلك يعود بالأساس  إلى وجود ثلاجات قديمة وأجهزة تبريد السيارات في الولايات المتحدة وكندا التي ما زالت تنفث مواداً كيماوية قاتلة لطبقة الأوزون، وقد منعت هاتان الدولتان استعمال هذه المواد حالياً لمنعها من الانتشار والاستفادة من مواد جديدة. 

وإذا كان العلماء محقين في ذلك فإن هذا يعني إطلاق مستويات عالية من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة التي من شأنها زيادة خطر تعرض الجلد إلى مرض السرطان وإصابة العيون بمرض إعتام العدسة. 

ومنذ اكتشاف ثقب الأوزون هذا في الثمانينات من القرن الماضي تقوم الأقمار الصناعية والمحطات الأرضية بمراقبته. وتقول أجهزة الكمبيوتر الحديثة إن هذا الثقب قد يلتئم بحلول عامي 2040 و 2050 إلا أن التحاليل الأخيرة بينت أن من المحتمل أن يلتئم في عام 2065. 

ويتسبب في وجود هذا الثقب مادة الكلوروفلوروكربون وهي مادة سائلة تنتج عن أجهزة التبريد في السيارات والثلاجات القديمة وقد وصل حجمه في عام 2003 إلى حوالي 10 ملايين ميل مربع أي حجم أميركا الشمالية، وكان حجمه قبل ذلك يبلغ 11 مليون ميل مربع.*






صورة توضيحية لثقب الأوزون


----------



## pola (18 يناير 2006)

موضوعك جميل
شكرا ليك يا maya


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسي ليكي يا مايا *
*ويارب الأوزون زي مابيقولوا يرجع تاني سليم*


----------

